# Yuletide Twisters...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Dec 4, 2002)

YULETIDE TWISTERS 
Serves: 10 (8 pretzels, each) 

1 pkg. (6 oz.) premier white baking bars 
4 tsp. fat-free (skim) milk 
4 tsp. light corn syrup 
8 oz. reduced-salt pretzels (about 80) 

Cookie decorations, colored sugar or chocolate sprinkles 

Line baking sheet with waxed paper; set aside. Melt baking bars in a small saucepan 
over very low heat or double-boiler, stirring constantly. Stir in milk and corn syrup. Do not remove from heat. Holding pretzel with a fork, dip 1 side of each pretzel into melted mixture to coat. Place coated side up, on prepared baking sheet; immediately sprinkle with desired decorations. Refrigerate until firm, 15-20 minutes. 

CHOCOLATE TWISTERS: 
Substitute semisweet chocolate chips for white baking bars. 

CARAMEL DIPPITY DO’S: 
Makes 8 servings (about 2T., each) 

Heat 1 c. nonfat caramel sauce and 1/3 c. finely chopped pecans in small saucepan until warm. Pour into small serving bowl. Serve with pretzels for dipping. 

CHOCOLATE DIPPITY DO’S: 
Makes 8 servings (about 2 T., each) 

Heat 1 c. nonfat hot fudge sauce and 1/3 c. finely chopped pecans or walnuts in small saucepan until warm. Pour into small serving bowl. Serve with pretzels for dipping. 

1 serving (8 pretzels + 2 T. sauce) equals: 196 calories…7 gm fat (4 gm saturated)…30 gm carbohydrate…4 mg cholesterol…3 gm protein…386 mg sodium ++++ Exchanges: 2 starch…1 fat


----------

